# ماذا تفعل فى العام الدراسى الجديد ؟؟؟



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه العام الدراسى الجديد . أتمنى أن الجميع يدخل العام الدراسى الجديد وهو سعيد ومقتنع بالقسم الذى تخصص فيه ويبدأ العام الدراسى بكل نشاط للحصول على تقدير .
أتمنى من كل عضو فى منتدى المهندسين العرب أن يقول ماذا سيفعل فى العام الدراسى الجديد لنشر أهمية قسم الهندسه الصناعيه .:63: 
شكراااااااااااااا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا اهلا بشمهندس احمد ماشاءالله عليك قادم بقوة وحماس كبيرين :5: 

بجانب التعريف يجب ان نعمل والعمل يلفت النظر اكثر من القول ....... لنحاول ان نتمكن من المهارات التي نكتسبها و نتعمق بالمواضيع الصناعية من ادارة وتصنيع اكثر واكثر

خاصة المواضيع الجديدة والمهام التي لايقوم بها الا المهندس الصناعي  


كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​فعلا العمل احسن من القول وبإذن الله يتحقق مانريد ان نفعله بالنسبه للقسم وأتمنى وقوفك بجانبنا دائما يا صناعة المعمار لأن وقوفك معنا يجعلنا نتحمس أكثر وشكرااااااااا.


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اانا فخور بالنشاط الذى يقوم بة اخى المهندس احمد 
وارى ان الدراسة وحدها لاتكفى لان يكون الانسان متميز فى مجالة لكن لابد ان يطلع على كل ماهو جديد حتى تتسع مداركة 
واحب ان اضيف مبدا اضعة دائما امامى (اعرف كل شىء عن شىء واعرف شىء عن كل شىء)
وفى النهاية اشكر المشرفة (صناعة المعمار)على التعاون معنا


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يابشمهندس اسلام على ردك الرائع . فعلا لازم نتوسع فى معرفة كل ماهو جديد عن تخصصنا حتى نكون جديرين ومتفوقين فى مجالنا . ونتمنى مشاركة باقى الأعضاء فى الموضوع.


----------

